# Thoughts on Tri Tronics Pro 200 G3 EXP....



## Darin Brewer (Jan 25, 2012)

Looking at upgrading to this or the 500...just not really liking the toggle switch on the 500 to move between the cont and moment stims...so what's some thoughts on the 200? Thanks.


----------



## Darin Brewer (Jan 25, 2012)

Well since no thoughts were posted on the matter, I went ahead and got the 500 just for the additional settings.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

The Pro 200 only gives you 6 Cont levels while giving 18 nick. I would prefer the ability to get 18 of each. I have never heard of any problems with the toggle.


----------



## Darin Brewer (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not having any trouble with the toggle switch, I'm glad I went with the 500 just for the extra settings.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

If you were looking at the Pro 200 I would get the Flyway. Its the same collar with the exception of the hardware color and price.


----------



## Bcrane (Jul 25, 2012)

I think you made a good choice in upgrading to the 500. I like that it has more levels and prefer the two button operation over three which would seem more a hassle than the toggle switch but I guess it's what one is used to. I have been very happy with mine. Have had it for years... XL still going strong and will more than likely have it reconditioned when the day comes.


----------



## Darin Brewer (Jan 25, 2012)

So far I am extremely happy with mine, I have been using another company for a while and haven't had a single thing wrong with it but the TT 500 seems to be a little hotter but so far so good. No issue with the toggle switch and 2 buttons over 3 is better.


----------

